# Re-visiting the Past



## sioux1975 (Nov 30, 2005)

After growing up on a Wyndmere, ND farm back in the 60's, the past 2 years out in the SE part of N.D. have been a great reminder of what it was
to hunt then, and what it can be with good winters and plenty of cover and
food supply. My 21 year old son and I went out last weekend and had no
problem in getting our 6 birds each day, Friday thru Sunday A.M. We added a couple of huns and a sharptail to the mix, but the best part was 
watching the 22 month old yellow lab point and retrieve the birds. I intend to get out there again this weekend because no one can forsee what next year might bring.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I hunted around there with my families this fall and we saw a few conveys of Huns but no chances of getting shots at them. Didnt see as many sharpies as the 1st trip in Oct. Can't wait for next fall!!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Must be careful in these areas for sharptails, it is closed for non-permit holding hunters from ND 32 to the Red, and ND 11 to the Sheyenne river. Wyndmere falls into that category.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Hunting has been great this year, but the pressure continues in SE ND where I hunt. I was out yesterday and every piece of Plots land (11) or unposted CRP(10 more) that I hunted had tracks of hunters and dogs made since the big snow last Thursday and also saw 5 groups of hunters out yesterday including a non res. Kinda calling it quits for the year with all the continuing pressure.


----------



## sioux1975 (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Muskat, for the input regarding Sharptails. I am familiar with the
boundaries and was hunting quite a bit further west of the Wyndmere area in an area that is open to sharptail hunting. I know there were quite a few pheasants in the Wyndmere/Lidgerwood area this year based on conversation with relatives back there, but I personally didn't hunt around there. We didn't see a great number of sharptails in the type of terrain that we were hunting, but it is definitely open for sharptails in that area.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

I can second that there are a ton of pheasants in the lidgerwood/Wyndmere area i live in lidgerwood so it works out nicely. The plots land are only good for the first week if that then you better have a lot of friends that are farmers. I'm seventeen and i would have to say i love growing up here if i do leave when i graduate i ain't going far i love this area.


----------

